# Hi from Alabama



## J and J (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi all I'm Jennifer in Alabama and raise many breeds of animals but have had fancy mice/rats for many years...........my new favorite has to be the hairless mouse absolutely adorable especially the colored hairless!!!! Hope to meet lots of new people and learn lots about genetics and more

Jennifer
J and J Rabbitry,Caviary,Mousery and Rattery


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Pleased to meet you Jennifer
:welcome1


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## thekylie (Mar 6, 2010)

Hello! I'm in GA about a mile from the Alabama state line lol. I'm really interested to see pics of your hairless mice (and others, but especially the hairless). Welcome to the forum!


----------



## J and J (Jan 13, 2011)

as soon as i figure out how to take a pic of the squiggly fellas I'll post or send to you  I have my 2 carriers then there 1st litter of 4 that made it 3 g 1 b and the 2nd litter of 11 that are turning a week old today(all are broken in color) I also have a trio of pinks 2 with black eyes 1 with red unsure what to call them exactly 
My carriers came from a friend who thought they looked interesting with there lack of hair and kinky whiskers and what hair they had was kinky. Im so glad they let me have them my others came from atlanta


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Hya! :bash


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

If you can see color patterns on the skin, then they are not true hairless.


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Hi from Mississippi. I'm about 5 minutes from the MS/AL state line. lol Welcome to FMB!


----------

